# Can anyone give me any info on my dog's pedigree? It would be much appreciated!



## Dante1001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Dante is now almost 6 months old, and is in full puppy mode! I have no plans to breed him, and I love him despite any flaws, but I am just really curious about his pedigree. He was bred for 'pet' quality, and we all know what that means, but i just thought it would be fun if I could learn anything. I'm kind of expecting no one to recognize any of the names on the pedigree though, but maybe someone will! 

This is a link to a photo of his pedigree on my photobucket 
http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab282/Laurenrenner1001/016_zpsfcde09ca.jpg

Incase it's too tiny to read:
He is akc reg as Dante Alighieri Cerberus
Sire: Heartlands You'll Think of Me
Dam: Abigail Von Lassetter

If you have any questions, the link didn't work, or need me to type out his grandparents name or anything just let me know!


----------



## Dante1001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh and also, his mom is listed on Pedigree Database but his dad is not, if that helps any


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Dont recognize any names. I dont know American show lines. You have to go way back in the pedigree to see any dog of substance. After a google search on KCR, I think that is an UK registry. There is a blk & red bitch back there that is probably West German Showlines, but I didnt search that dog in the database. Didnt find the parents on OFA, so no health testing done. And breeding to a red saddle back sable that is considered a 'fault' by the breed standard.

*"Color* 
The German Shepherd Dog varies in color, and most colors are permissible. Strong rich colors are preferred. Pale, washed-out colors and blues or livers are _serious faults._ A white dog must be _disqualified"_


Now looking at it again. Thinking maybe not American show lines but originally came from some working lines with show in there as well, but now a mish mosh of pet (like you stated) with no thought put in to the breedings. Without any thought put in, you cant predict what you might get. When dogs with similar traits are bred, you increase your chances of getting those traits in the puppies. Its simple science.


----------



## Dante1001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks so much!! I really appreciate the help researching since I have no idea where to begin, and i'm sure Dante would appreciate it too, because now i know to be extra vigilant with his health screenings! Really hoping for no hip dysplasia.


----------



## Dante1001 (Sep 29, 2013)

And thanks for finding out about the KCR, when I saw that on his pedigree I was really confused by it. My husbands from England so it's a cute coincidence


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Amish breeder by any chance?


----------



## Dante1001 (Sep 29, 2013)

No but you would think so haha, more of a full time byb who gets their dogs from other nearby breeders who breed for color. Only for colors not in the breed standard (White, Panda, et cet.). But for the area it was the best price I could afford ($600) being newlywed, and I wasn't interested in showing. However, I do think maybe he would have fun at some local casual events with a tennis ball when he's a bit older. I just need to get him to stop trying to play tug-of-war when he brings the ball back!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wasn't going by the look of him when I asked that. The names in the pedigree look very amish-like. Similar to what you'd see in a pedigree from an amish breeder.

Regarding the tug-of-war, just stop trying to pull the ball from his mouth. Wait for him to drop it by himself and then pick it up and throw it again. 

He's smart... he knows if he holds onto the ball that you'll tug and it turns into a fun game (for him). Have you started clicker training yet? A clicker would be a good tool to use to teach him how to drop the ball. When he eventually drops the ball, click and mark.


----------



## Dante1001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's some pictures of him if anyone wants to see








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I hope I did the pictures right! I kept resizing that bottom photo smaller but it looks the same size


----------



## Dante1001 (Sep 29, 2013)

No but I do need to pick one up, I've heard really good things about it, so far i've just been using "yes!" instead. Out of curiosity, how are amish breeders different? I've heard that term before but I'm not really familiar with the meaning. I wold think maybe more of farm-dog types? Or also I have heard that the amish don't really treat animals well, so is it more like puppy mill? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Dante1001 said:


> No but I do need to pick one up, I've heard really good things about it, so far i've just been using "yes!" instead. Out of curiosity, how are amish breeders different? I've heard that term before but I'm not really familiar with the meaning. I wold think maybe more of farm-dog types? Or also I have heard that the amish don't really treat animals well, so is it more like puppy mill? Learn something new everyday!


Just generally speaking, but the Amish are typically puppy mill type breeders.

Cute puppy though. Make sure to get him in some puppy classes. They'll most likely get you started on clicker training if you haven't already.


----------

